# Free shipping



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi - 

Newark Dressmaker Supply and Home Sew have a free shipping deal, now through December 15, use as many times as you like. The coupon code is B70.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Is this the link? http://www.homesew.com/. I tried it and entered the code, but the shopping basket still shows the shipping.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Mine did too, until I entered it again.

Yes, that is Homesew's link, and Newark Dressmaker is www.newarkdress.com


AACK! Sorry, not free shipping, but 99 cent shipping. 

99 cents is almost as good as free shipping... :/


----------

